# FS: 1984 BMW 633CSi - 22K Miles!



## rbranston (Oct 6, 2015)

1984 BMW 633CSi
Stunning 1984 BMW 633CSi featured in Bronzit Beige Metallic clearcoat with Pearl Beige leather interior. These E24 coupes are among the most stylish and sporting BMW's of the 1980's, and they seat four in luxury. Features on this car include: 3.2 Liter Inline 6-cylinder engine rated at 181 horsepower, 5-speed manual transmission, dual powered seats, electric sunroof, air-conditioning, cruise control, multi-function trip computer, and the original BMW AM/FM/Cassette stereo. The trunk-mounted toolkit is complete, and the car comes with the original book and manuals. This BMW looks and drives like new, and it has only 22,444 one-owner miles. This is one that you could buy and drive daily, but it is a car that a true BMW enthusiast might want to collect and show it with pride.

*QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE CALL OR TEXT REID 516-655-0940 OFFERS INVITED*

*PRICE: $25900
PHOTOS ON REQUEST*


----------



## D'jo (Jan 14, 2016)

wow it look as a new car. congrats.


----------

